# EN Arsenal forum



## John Q. Mayhem (Nov 1, 2004)

Is just wanting to read the forum and contribute if possible reason enough for the password to the forum, or is it specifically for employees of EN Publishing, not just people who want to contribute? The project looks really interesting, but I understand if it's just for employees. Whichever, I'm buying 'em all.


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, we kinda have the texts of the books in that forum, so if we let everyone see it, you wouldn't have to buy the books.  *grin*

If you have any suggestions, post them out here.  We have about a dozen people in the Arsenal Forum working on different books, but I like to see discussion of all sorts.  *grin*


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Nov 1, 2004)

Exactly what I was looking for, thanks. That was pretty much what I figured, given the password-protection, but I wasn't sure. I have no specific ideas, but like I said, I'm buying them all. Looking forward to Whip and Pistol especially.


----------



## arwink (Nov 2, 2004)

If it helps ease the wait, and our esteemed Rangerwickett & Hellhound have no objections, I'm happy to answer questions about the pistols book.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Nov 2, 2004)

Awesome! Will it include stuff for Iron Kingdoms and Monte Cook's pistols?


----------



## Macbeth (Nov 2, 2004)

A slightly unrealted question: Which weapons are being covered by EN Arsenal books currently in developement, and are you open to submissions for others?


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 3, 2004)

Macbeth, this is my best recollection:

Two-bladed swords
Whips
Daggers
Pistols
Maces & Flails
Clubs
Gnome Hooked Hammer
Spikes
Spears & Javelins

We also discussed torches and rapiers, but I don't know where they stand.

Sure, we're open to proposals, but that's more Hellhound's area, and he's AWOL right now.


----------



## arwink (Nov 3, 2004)

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> Awesome! Will it include stuff for Iron Kingdoms and Monte Cook's pistols?




Directly, no.  The core pistol rules used in the book are taken from ENPublishing's Steam and Steel.  There are optional rules that expand on these rules, all designed to give the pistol the kind of feel you want for your games.  

Indirectly, the bulk of the book should be fairly easy to adapt to your chosen system for pistols and other firearms.  The majority of the feats, prestige classes, alternate weapons, suggestions for combat, historical information, magic pistols and suggestions for incorporating guns into your game are all independent of the firearms mechanic used, and should be easy to apply in either the Iron Kingdoms or Monte Cook's rules (assuming we're talking about the rules on his website - I haven't yet seen them in one of his official products).

Part of my goal when putting together pistols was to write something that was equally useful to both the gamer who was looking to include guns in his game as well as the gamer who already had PC's with firearms in their group.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Nov 12, 2004)

Well darn...I saw this: 







			
				HellHound said:
			
		

> E.N.Arsenal - Pistols is currently in development (not for modern, but for fantasy use - using the pistols from Steam & Steel, but also with *full notes for using pistols from other fantasy d20 settings and supplements*).




And was hoping. Oh well, you're right, it shouldn't be too hard to convert.


----------



## Dextra (Nov 24, 2004)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> A slightly unrealted question: Which weapons are being covered by EN Arsenal books currently in developement, and are you open to submissions for others?




Yes, we are open to submissions for others.  Just email me (denise at ambient dot ca) what you have in mind, when you think you could complete it, and some indication of your ability to do a good job (rules and writing-wise)- resume, 2 page writing sample that includes crunch and cream, etc.


----------



## Macbeth (Nov 24, 2004)

Cool. I'm a bit busy now, but I may send something in once I have a little more time to put a good concept and sample together.


----------



## Capellan (Nov 25, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Two-bladed swords
> Whips
> Daggers
> Pistols
> ...




Also in progress:

Polearms
Falchions
Hammers


----------



## Dextra (Nov 25, 2004)

John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> Exactly what I was looking for, thanks. That was pretty much what I figured, given the password-protection, but I wasn't sure. I have no specific ideas, but like I said, I'm buying them all. Looking forward to Whip and Pistol especially.




I'm working on the Whip layout right now.
Well, not RIGHT now, but as soon as I alt-tab over to Quark.


----------

